# Salvage parts or someones take off needed



## talleyman01 (Jul 13, 2011)

ok guys theres a young couple in my group with a 2003 rancher 350 thats 2wd that the entire rear assembly exploded where can i find a used one cause they dont have the money for a new one. and i know that theres lots of u guys out here that have bikes layin around or know where i can find some stuff. thanks in advance!!


----------



## james83 (Oct 31, 2012)

There's always used parts on ebay that's where I normaly get stuff


----------

